# Aluminum boat restoration question



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I am looking to restore an aluminum boat, and my question is the following: Once I have all the old paint removed, what type of primer can I use, and where is it available? I am aware of the two part kit that is sold at West Marine, but it only covers 450sqft and is $80. Anyone ever use the self-etching primer in a spray can, and is the same stuff available in a can to use with my own sprayer?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Google "BLP" paints in Mobile. They closed the Pensacola store, but have one in Daphne close to the Bass Pro Shop right off the Interstate. 

I restored an old V-hull Jon boat a few years back and used the green self etching primer and a polyurethane topcoat called "Mothane". It has held up way better than expected from heavy saltwater use, sprayed well, and I half-assed prepping the boat.
I bought a gallon of Mothane in a white base color and they gave me black tint I mixed to make a grey color for the inside, and blue tint make a baby blue for the outside.
Its cheap too! Primer, paint and activator was about 65 bucks for all of it.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

tinboats.net - a wealth of info and endless reading


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

Automotive Painter Supply, located on Pace Blvd. in Pensacola. Phone number is 434-7655 will have everything that you need and will be able to answer any questions that you may have.

Hope this helps,
Big Mike
www.bigmikesfiberglass.com
850-206-4499


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Gonna check out what was posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I posted an aluminum rebuild in the flounder gigging section. The thread is Alumacraft 1436 gigging build. It may help a little. I used the spray self etching primer, I stripped it with aircraft stripper all the way to the bare aluminum. It took over two weeks to sand it, but it came out looking great in my opinion. If you have any questions, I'll try to help.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/alumacraft-1436-gigging-build-129565/


----------

